# Is Female Betta ready to breed?



## aquatic_dynasty

I have a female betta that I have been caring for almost a month now. Intentionally wanted her to mate with my male betta. I put her in a container and set it in a 10 gallon with the male betta outside. Somehow she doesnt shows any interested in the male and even get attack by him.. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BlackArchFish

If you put her in the tank and he see's her and start to show his fins, and she does not respond, then no. You can tell when your betta is ready to breed because she will develope vertical stripes on her sides. (It's really funny to see). I've put my betta's next to one another, trust me she'll react if she will want him. I unfortunately don't think your bettas want to mate.......


----------



## BlackArchFish

Here is a site with the 'instructions' on breeding, and also showing the vertical stripes I'm talking about. http://www.classicbettas.com/breeding.php


----------

